
444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444.com - asakapab0i
I can&#x27;t seem to register a 44444444(n) website.<p>Any history behind this? Anyone?
======
ttctciyf
I haven't been keeping up, but it certainly used to be the case that domain
names can contain digits but have to start with a letter - see
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1035](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1035)
where it mentions "rules for arpanet host names".

